# euro HACK!



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

You would never catch me in that shower.


----------



## =Josh= (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 26, 2009)

It is really amazing to me that more people aren't killed.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> It is really amazing to me that more people aren't killed.


i agree, and they should be!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

That is a insane part there and in UK and France all the instant waterheaters it must have RCD aka GFCI protection there and none of the items are approve in that set up at all.

if one of the European sparky see that they will say Merde or other cussing word right on the spot and in bathtub/shower area that one of very restrictive zone almost no electrical conductors are allow in that zone expect the luminaire or tankless instant waterheater device and it must be hardwired per French code { I will leave to UK part to UK sparky but I am pretty sure they will comment the same thing as I will say }

Merci,Marc


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

You should see the solar water heat systems attached to some of the showers in Costa Rica.......


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

I was doing a volunteer construction project in Mexico and the shower in the house I stayed in was wired like the first picture!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:whistling2:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Bathing in 240 volts really gets the grime off.

Or would it be 480 in this case (50hz)


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Hehehe I stayed in a hotel in puerto vallarta that had a light switch INSIDE the shower stall to turn on the washroom light.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Hehehe I stayed in a hotel in puerto vallarta that had a light switch INSIDE the shower stall to turn on the washroom light.


Did have a bubble box cover?:thumbup:


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Motel 3*

Goog Lord....where were you staying Motel 3???


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> Bathing in 240 volts really gets the grime off.
> 
> Or would it be 480 in this case (50hz)


 
Just a small correction it is not 480 volts. C'est *415* volts à 50 HZ.{line to line}

Grimlock., All you have to is look at my location that is a dead giveaway where I am that how I know the answer.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## DjAlbert (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello folks =)
My first post in this forum  
I'm from Sweden and wounder what the h*ll that shower-head ( it that the correct word ??) are for?? Why the electrical cables in to it?

Sorry people for my bad bad English


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it's some kind of inline water heater.


----------

